# Packard Bell imedia Bios - Crap



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi guys!
Need some help here:smile:

Have a customer that has an Packard Bell imedia M3710.

On the back of the computer I have model ZEU-PE2. Couldn't get anything with the ssid number at Packard Bell, but the serial gave me:
imedia (PT.U12-PV.U12)

God they have a crap system I have just moved this motherboard which had been left to a repair shop in Germany and when the customer got it back they had erased all the drive without telling him.....?! The computer then ran for about 3 months and then gave up.

I said I would take a look and sure enough the computer started and then wound up the processor fan and turned off again....

First impressions overheating, bad thermal paste etc...That did the trick. Had it on test on my workbench a whole day running after changing the thermal paste - no problems.

I have had several customers that have come to me with Packard Bell so called great computers and then rebuilt them into a better chassis, better processor cooling, and better chassis cooling....Customers still have them running no problems.

I suggested this to my customer and now the motherboard has been installed in a NZXT H2 with USB3, a Noctua NH-U12P processor cooling, and a 500w OCZ modular psu. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the standard psu was on a max of 250w....lol didn't know they still make them:smile:

OK the next stage if he wants to go that far is a ssd drive. I think ahead and the psu and chassis give him a good start if I build him a better computer when this motherboard craps out...lol.

When I looked in the bios. There doesn't seem to be any way to turn off raid on this model and get the computer to boot. With the sata controller activated the raid settings in bios are greyed out. If I disable the sata controller there are no other options to make this crappy mobo work?!

I am putting up the bios pic showing what I mean.

Has anyone had any experience with ssd's in this unit and what are the pitfalls if any?

Sorry for the long winded story...needed to calm down....lol

Just so fed up with crap computers!!

bookie56


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo's/Bios are made for the retailer and commonly have a very limited to no user adjustments. 
250W is not unusual for small form factor PC's.
What will be the primary use of the PC?
What CPU is used?
Do you intend on installing a dedicated GPU?
SSD's are not a good value at this time considering the high price compared to the small advantages offered.
Is an aftermarket CPU cooler really needed?


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Tyree
Well, he has an Intel core quad 2.33...It already has a dedicated GPU. 

With a 250w psu you haven't any chance of adding extra hardware...

Because a computer has aready been put in for repairs and stops working 3 months later....don't think I want to take a chance on a crap processor cooling that comes as standard, especially as it has already shown a tendence to overheating....

This is the first time I have ever had even a purpose built computer with a so limited bios and never just set for raid?! I have been fixing computers for years and even older models had a better bios than this one.....

As far as your comments to ssd drives...Yes, they are still expensive, never had a computer that doesn't generally respond better and quicker with a ssd drive installed...tests are not always condusive to the real world...

And to have a WD 1TB drive with a 8mb cache as your main drive plus storage is not a good idea or practical.....

Thanks for your input


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM heatsink/fans are more than sufficient in no OC is applied.
A 2.33 Q-Core CPU should be fine for normal use.
If the customer wants to pay for an SSD, their money-their choice. Faster boot and seek times, yes. A good bang for buck, particularly on an older system, no.
Personally, I would advise the customer to include a new Mobo and have a new build.


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

> Tyree
> Personally, I would advise the customer to include a new Mobo and have a new build.


Well, funny you should mention that...that was one of the reasons I advised a new chassis.
There was absolutely no room or setup for extra chassis fans in the old unit which does help extend the life of harddrives etc... and it is only a matter of time before the customer opts for a better mobo...:whistling:

As for the ssd in an old system...yes , I agree that wouldn't be the most advantageous use of such hardware...but once again, I was thinking more on the lines of a new mobo if we go for that upgrade...sorry, I wasn't clear on the point.

More and more of my customers are going for homebuilds which is a good sign in many respects, not least of which, you get more for your money and you can look after the environment....

I would love the day to come that manufactures have to build computers with the possibility of upgrading processors etc....not law yet.....

I know what you are going to say...lol many models can upgrade the processors, but the information and guarantees are so poor... that I never recommend such upgrades...

BTW this was the first nvida based bios I have had to deal with...and as said...CRAP!

Thanks again for your time...

Much appreciated...


bookie56


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo/Bios are designed to the specs of the retailer hence the limitations available in the Bios. A retail version of the same Mobo may very well have more user options/adjustments available.
The Bios limitations are there to help protect the lower quality components commonly used in OEM PC's.


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi again!
Thanks for that!
You live and learn.......

bookie56


----------

